# Post your dogs posing here :-)



## Mach0

Post pics of your dogs poses- 
I think this will be a nice thread to have- I'm sure we all have a bunch of pics and dont want to start a thread for every pic lol

I'll start


----------



## LadyRampage




----------



## Black Rabbit

Great idea  Here's some of the boys.

Me and Dosia


----------



## Mach0

^^ Stacia that looks so fake
I love it - great shot


----------



## Mach0

Cute pics Krystal


----------



## Black Rabbit

Thank you!!! :hug:


----------



## Mach0




----------



## pitbullmamanatl




----------



## Mach0

Awesome Lauren


----------



## LadyRampage

Mach that took like 50 pictures to get that good one..lol


----------



## MISSAPBT

Kyza posing (RIP)


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Mach0 said:


> Awesome Lauren


Ah, thank you. Kangol has a PhD in posing. lol


----------



## Mach0

LadyRampage said:


> Mach that took like 50 pictures to get that good one..lol


Lol. It was worth it

Here's Onyx's famous tongue face


----------



## Mach0




----------



## Mach0

MISSAPBT said:


> Kyza posing (RIP)


Beautiful -RIP


----------



## pitbullmamanatl




----------



## Eric

*Whitman!*

Random pics of Whit posing


----------



## Black Rabbit

Eric said:


> Random pics of Whit posing


I'm loving him he reminds me so much of a baby Dosia


----------



## Eric

Thanks kg  he's come a long way from a 10lb 8wk pup to a 60lb 10month old teenager haha. But Dosia is super handsome, him and Marley make good dog buddies


----------



## luvpits87

*bronx & bailey*


----------



## Elvisfink

Here's a few.

My wife with Earl & Poison Ivy









Miss Ivy









Lori and Earl









Lux









Lux at 17 months


----------



## ashes

ashes at 9 months old posing


----------



## Moose7

My moose, just took some in his new collar yesterday


----------



## r0ckah0l1c

My pups don't sit still for long so I can only get pictures of them when they're asleep for the most part...I thought this one would be appropriate with valentines day approaching...


----------



## Mach0

Great pics guys


----------



## tygerlili

*my sweet kyser*

here's a few pics of my 7 month old pitty ksyer and a couple of him with my chih boomer!!!


----------



## PatienceFlame

I couldn't pick just one of each dog posing so FLOOD TIME!

Spazz:

















































Riley:

















































Humphery Bogart aka Bogart:


----------



## Mach0

Riley- gorgeous dogs


----------



## Mach0




----------



## Mach0




----------



## CaLi 2 B.C.

Loki says: Come play i promise not to bite ROFL


----------



## Mach0

CaLi 2 B.C. said:


> Loki says: Come play i promise not to bite ROFL


Hahaha I swear I won't bite-:woof:


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C.

Mach0 said:


> Hahaha I swear I won't bite-:woof:


LOL thats the window next to the front door,that prick always knocks the blinds down


----------



## Mach0

Lol- mine broke them all- lol 
Now they are not allowed near them


----------



## Xiahko

Friends dog 








































































MoMo


----------



## American_Pit13

Some great stances of my dogs


----------



## Mach0

Holly I <3 your doggies


----------



## shewerewolf

My 6 month old girl Alexa


----------



## Black Rabbit

Here's a few more of the boys




























Here's Dosia posing as a poodle lol


----------



## HappyPuppy

Here are a few randoms of Ruby.

LOL


----------



## SuthernStyles

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Ah, thank you. Kangol has a PhD in posing. lol


[email protected] dog.Man he stays on his back more than a $2... Well u get it... Im kidding no foul. He sure does spend a lot of time on his back though . Should have named hin, Chilla lol


----------



## Mach0

Dosia is pimp


----------



## Black Rabbit

Thank you  He sends you lots of kisses


----------



## Padlock

adding to the mix,...betty & larry


----------



## Aireal

poses huh, lets see what i can do lol rememeber you asked








































































































































aww there are so many more!!! but i will stop now lol

edit wait here is the ultimate pose, Lucy is like whaaatt? it was fun!


----------



## Mach0

Padlock- both dogs aRe nice- I have a soft spot for Betty.

Aireal- nice pack


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

SuthernStyles said:


> [email protected] dog.Man he stays on his back more than a $2... Well u get it... Im kidding no foul. He sure does spend a lot of time on his back though . Should have named hin, Chilla lol











Don't let him fool you yo. He can climb a tree like a MF champ! lol


----------



## Mach0

Onyx thinking he's king of the hill


----------



## apbtproud




----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella




----------



## r0ckah0l1c

Kind of blurry...


----------



## Mach0




----------



## Boz14




----------



## DMTWI

A couple here of past and present dogs....


----------



## Aireal

DMWTI the crop in the first pic is amazing, and I LOVE second from the bottom!!! professionally done?


----------



## DMTWI

Aireal said:


> DMWTI the crop in the first pic is amazing, and I LOVE second from the bottom!!! professionally done?


Thanks! Actually both were rescue dogs with not much history coming with them, crops already done by who knows who? But they seem to fit the dogs heads pretty well.


----------



## pitbullgirl22

Libby! Smile for the camera.


----------



## SemperFiBullies_Manny




----------



## SemperFiBullies_Manny




----------



## SemperFiBullies_Manny




----------



## Mach0

Clean bullies Manny


----------



## Pitbull Palace

They dont care for the 8* temps, a quick Pic is all they would do


----------



## Eric

Whitman!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

SemperFiBullies_Manny said:


>


I love that boy!


----------



## Sadie's Dad

Here are the dogs.

This is Monkey










































Sadie Boo










































Monkey and Sadie Boo


----------



## Mach0




----------



## pitbullmamanatl




----------



## Mach0

pitbullmamanatl said:


>


Now this one had me rolling lol. Great f•n shot:rofl:


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning

I love all the snapshots....onyx will be in here soon. Gotta grab the pc


----------



## Mach0

Haha indeed


----------



## MISSAPBT

LOL invisible motorbike!


----------



## Lopezsoulmates

*King kong four months*

/Users/terrence/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Originals/2011/Feb 24, 2011/IMG_0408.JPG/Users/terrence/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Originals/2011/Feb 24, 2011/IMG_0401.JPG/Users/terrence/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Modified/2011/Feb 24, 2011/IMG_0422.jpg/Users/terrence/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Originals/2011/Feb 24, 2011_2/IMG_0414.JPG


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

MISSAPBT said:


> LOL invisible motorbike!


lmmfao it totally looks like that


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning

onyx progression. sorry so late but better late than never


----------



## Mach0

He's so nice and compact !!!


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning

Lol he is a pocket "menace" bulldog. He is about 32.7lbs now, pick him up by his harness with one hand


----------



## Mach0

00 S/C Lightning said:


> Lol he is a pocket "menace" bulldog. He is about 32.7lbs now, pick him up by his harness with one hand


Haha- I do that to my boy now- lol


----------



## motocross308

the borckinator


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning

motocross308 said:


> the borckinator


Champion in the house


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning

Btw the last few shots were from early feb. Onyx was 11mo at the time


----------



## Firehazard

Recorded this a week ago or so.. during nice weather a lil warm front.. I dont have any pics but I was testin my new sony hand cam.






The stack is Hoagies best, so you can watch him stack on command before I we go for a run..


----------



## proud pitbull owner

*Bella and Tex*

Bella @ 11 months and tex @ 2.5 years


----------



## Mach0

Firehazard said:


> Recorded this a week ago or so.. during nice weather a lil warm front.. I dont have any pics but I was testin my new sony hand cam.
> 
> YouTube - Hoagie 2/13/2011
> 
> The stack is Hoagies best, so you can watch him stack on command before I we go for a run..


Hoagie is pimp


----------



## davidfitness83

The Mac Daddy at 1.7 years old


----------



## Mach0

^^^^ MacDaddy


----------



## davidfitness83

Onyx and Blue are Looking awesome, I also love Kangol and staphanies ambully


----------



## davidfitness83

By the way I meant jimmy's onyx and Freddys onyx lol


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning

Thx dave, wait untill you see him. He is like a super bounce ball


----------



## circlemkennels

Here is Teardrop posing for the camera 

















Little Miss Cheerio


----------



## Mach0

Nice dogs bud ^^^^^


----------



## Mach0




----------



## 9361

I love this one of Helena. 


















sad lips


----------



## red and blue

Duke and Chance
View attachment 9182


View attachment 9183


----------



## Padlock

bow to the king!
















who's that sassy bitch?!


----------



## Sadie

[email protected] bow to the king I like the one of him off the ground back legs up in the air lmao!! They are too adorable... Nice Pups!!


----------



## Mach0

Looking good padlock


----------



## Mach0




----------



## 00 S/C Lightning

Your boy belongs in a industrial garage. He fits right, raw brute strong as steel


----------



## Mach0

00 S/C Lightning said:


> Your boy belongs in a industrial garage. He fits right, raw brute strong as steel


Haha- thanks man.


----------

